# enabling sound

## The King

when kde starts up, it is not ale to load sound

Sound server informational message:

Error while initializing the sound driver:

device/dev/dsp can't be opened(No such device)

The sound server will continue, using the null output device.

When i look in Info Center it says

CArd Config

Audio Devices: NOT ENABLED IN CONFIG

Synth Devices: NOT ENABLED IN CONFIG

Midi Devices: NOT ENABLED IN CONFIG

how can i fix my sound. i have onboard sound.

----------

## kabage

will need to recompile your kernel.  Make sure your sound card is picked as a module or built in

Or follow the alsa howto from the docs directory on gentoos website, (if sound is enabled in 

your kernel config ) then alsa-driver may be enough to get it working without kernel 

recompile.

To check your .config file open it up with kate or nano or whatever editor 

/usr/src/linux/.config   and check the sound config  or yes I guess kde's kernel config 

section (root/admin mode ) will give you the same info.

----------

## The King

so what is the code for the kernel editing. sorry, i do not know much. is there any other reasons why it may not be working?

----------

## kabage

First if you used genkernel -- there is no reason you sound shouldn't be working (although fresh installs need to unmute the volume)

I assume Info center is talking about the kernel config , however it may be lying so (especially if you used genkernel) but 

check your self 

From Konsole, or a terminal of your choice 

type 

```

cat /usr/src/linux/.config | less

```

Just press the down arrow to see 1 line at a time or page down for a full page- it is quite large but look for the 

sections 

Sound 

and just below that 

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture (ALSA)

Here is mine  -- Now I dont have my via86xx module enabled because I'm using the alsa-driver package but 

if you have what I have below (you may be able to use it also just -- 

emerge alsa-driver -pv

emerge alsa-driver

Heres a gentoo type config

```
#

#

# Sound

#

CONFIG_SOUND=y

#

# Advanced Linux Sound Architecture

#

CONFIG_SND=m

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM=m

CONFIG_SND_HWDEP=m

CONFIG_SND_RAWMIDI=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=m

# CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY is not set

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

# CONFIG_SND_RTCTIMER is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PRINTK is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DEBUG is not set

#

# Generic devices

#

CONFIG_SND_MPU401_UART=m

CONFIG_SND_OPL3_LIB=m

CONFIG_SND_OPL4_LIB=m

CONFIG_SND_VX_LIB=m

CONFIG_SND_DUMMY=m

CONFIG_SND_VIRMIDI=m

CONFIG_SND_MTPAV=m

CONFIG_SND_SERIAL_U16550=m

CONFIG_SND_MPU401=m

#

# ISA devices

#

CONFIG_SND_AD1848=m

CONFIG_SND_CS4231=m

CONFIG_SND_CS4232=m

CONFIG_SND_CS4236=m

CONFIG_SND_ES1688=m

CONFIG_SND_ES18XX=m

CONFIG_SND_GUS_SYNTH=m

CONFIG_SND_GUSCLASSIC=m

CONFIG_SND_GUSEXTREME=m

CONFIG_SND_GUSMAX=m

CONFIG_SND_INTERWAVE=m

CONFIG_SND_INTERWAVE_STB=m

CONFIG_SND_OPTI92X_AD1848=m

CONFIG_SND_OPTI92X_CS4231=m

CONFIG_SND_OPTI93X=m

CONFIG_SND_SB8=m

CONFIG_SND_SB16=m

CONFIG_SND_SBAWE=m

CONFIG_SND_SB16_CSP=y

CONFIG_SND_WAVEFRONT=m

CONFIG_SND_CMI8330=m

CONFIG_SND_OPL3SA2=m

CONFIG_SND_SGALAXY=m

CONFIG_SND_SSCAPE=m

#

# PCI devices

#

CONFIG_SND_AC97_CODEC=m

CONFIG_SND_ALI5451=m

CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP=m

CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP_MODEM=m

CONFIG_SND_AU8810=m

CONFIG_SND_AU8820=m

CONFIG_SND_AU8830=m

CONFIG_SND_AZT3328=m

# CONFIG_SND_BT87X is not set

CONFIG_SND_CS46XX=m

# CONFIG_SND_CS46XX_NEW_DSP is not set

CONFIG_SND_CS4281=m

CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1=m

CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1X=m

CONFIG_SND_CA0106=m

CONFIG_SND_KORG1212=m

CONFIG_SND_MIXART=m

CONFIG_SND_NM256=m

# CONFIG_SND_RME32 is not set

CONFIG_SND_RME96=m

CONFIG_SND_RME9652=m

CONFIG_SND_HDSP=m

CONFIG_SND_TRIDENT=m

CONFIG_SND_YMFPCI=m

CONFIG_SND_ALS4000=m

CONFIG_SND_CMIPCI=m

CONFIG_SND_ENS1370=m

CONFIG_SND_ENS1371=m

CONFIG_SND_ES1938=m

CONFIG_SND_ES1968=m

CONFIG_SND_MAESTRO3=m

CONFIG_SND_FM801=m

CONFIG_SND_FM801_TEA575X=m

CONFIG_SND_ICE1712=m

CONFIG_SND_ICE1724=m

CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0=m

CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0M=m

CONFIG_SND_SONICVIBES=m

CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX=m

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX_MODEM is not set

CONFIG_SND_VX222=m

#

# USB devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_USX2Y is not set

#

# PCMCIA devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_VXPOCKET is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VXP440 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_PDAUDIOCF is not set

#

# Open Sound System

#

# CONFIG_SOUND_PRIME is not set

#

```

Of course they picked every card for a (m= module ) (y is built in )( n = no kernel support)

in the alsa section you just need your card 

if your not sure what your card is try 

```

lspci 
```

Look for the Media Audio Controller (the sound card)  

Check the alsa howto also at www.gentoo.org  Documentation Index

----------

## The King

i did the lspci thing and found out that my soundcard is an Ensoniq ES1371 

it is a freash install, how do i unmute it? although i don;t think that is the issue because kde gives me an error when loading.

----------

## kabage

loaded 

```
lsmod 
```

heres mine 

```
xdream video # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

snd_ioctl32            26112  0

snd_pcm_oss            51488  0

snd_mixer_oss          16832  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_seq_oss            33152  0

snd_seq_midi_event      7168  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                50624  4 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

nls_iso8859_1           5248  1

nls_cp437               6976  1

nvidia               4560092  12

raw1394                22424  0

dv1394                 18808  0

ohci1394               29316  1 dv1394

ieee1394              351952  3 raw1394,dv1394,ohci1394

snd_via82xx            24672  1

snd_ac97_codec         78480  1 snd_via82xx

snd_pcm                82060  4 snd_ioctl32,snd_pcm_oss,snd_via82xx,snd_ac97_codec

snd_timer              20488  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd_page_alloc          8584  2 snd_via82xx,snd_pcm

snd_mpu401_uart         6592  1 snd_via82xx

snd_rawmidi            21280  1 snd_mpu401_uart

snd_seq_device          7952  3 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_rawmidi

snd                    47912  14 snd_ioctl32,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_via82xx,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer,snd_mpu401_uart,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq_device

amd64_agp              10476  1

agpgart                28708  2 nvidia,amd64_agp

xdream video #                                     
```

as you can see most of modules are for sound with snd_via82xx being my main driver 

if you are not sure what driver to try (if none are loaded) 

check the alsa website  

(let me check )

```
modprobe snd-card-ens1371
```

should do the trick if its configured in your kernel or you have alsa-driver installed

```
alsamixer
```

from a console will give you a mixer to unmute your channels just press m for each channel

though kmix should be able to unmute them if the module is loaded.

----------

## The King

when i type

modprobe snd-card-ens1371

it says 

FATAL: Module snd_card_ens1371 not found

i am loggedin as root but i am not in kde and when i type alsamixer it says

-bash: alsamixer: command not found

thank you for helping me so far

----------

## The King

don;t know if it helps or not but it is an arts warning that comes up

----------

## kabage

How about your kernel config did that have sound enabled ?

If sound how about your sound module is it built in or enabled as a module?

emerge alsa-utils 

to get alsa setup and mixer type utilities.

----------

## The King

i used genkernal to configure my kernel, so it should be enabled right? if not, how do i add sound to my kernel. 

PS when booting from a cd, it detects my sound card and my network. the two things i can;t seem to get working without the boot cd.

----------

## kabage

Should indeed have the same modules as the livecd , 

Check www.alsa-project.org , I just did a quick check and the module name

of your card may have changed.  If using alsa 1.0.9

You might also recognize a similar module by looking under 

/lib/modules/kernelName/drivers/audio  , I believe (somewhere in that tree)

You might also find your net module while your at it.

Or boot the livecd and see what modules it is using

```
lsmod    * to list modules

modprobe      * to load module and dependency modules

rmmod           * to remove a module

```

----------

## The King

when it boots it says 

soundcard:...

                   Ensoniq|ES1371 [AudioPCI-97]...

                   driver = snd-ens1371...

i should have told you that i havn;t yet emerge hotplug or coldplug because i was doing a networkleess installation. how do i install them now?

----------

## The King

when i check the /usr/src/linux/.config file it shows this

# 

# 

# Sound 

# 

CONFIG_SOUND=y 

# 

# Advanced Linux Sound Architecture 

# 

CONFIG_SND=m 

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=m 

CONFIG_SND_PCM=m 

CONFIG_SND_HWDEP=m 

CONFIG_SND_RAWMIDI=m 

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=m 

# CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY is not set 

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y 

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=m 

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=m 

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y 

# CONFIG_SND_RTCTIMER is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PRINTK is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_DEBUG is not set 

 Generic devices 

# 

CONFIG_SND_MPU401_UART=m 

CONFIG_SND_OPL3_LIB=m

CONFIG_SND_DUMMY is not set

CONFIG_SND_VIRMIDI is not set

CONFIG_SND_MTPAV is not set

CONFIG_SND_SERIAL_U16550 is not set

CONFIG_SND_MPU401 is not set

----------

## kabage

```
emerge hotplug
```

```
emerge coldplug
```

hotplug should already be installed, since its required for udev.  (this is a 2005.0 profile I assume)

Your config, has no built in drivers, (which would be below what your showing) so 

you may want to follow the alsa howto, in the documents section

to get it up and running

Good luck

----------

## The King

i think i am getting somewhere.

i used modprobe ens1371 and the said startx

i don't get the error. i can adjust audio levels and all but i can;t here anything from a music cd. ican here the startup sounds and all that. . do i need to have a use key somewhere for audio cds? 

also, how do i make gentoo load the ens1371 driver ever time

thank you kabage for all your help

----------

## The King

also can I modprobe network drivers? if so how do i know which driver to modprobe? i have a intel made nic

----------

## dgaffuri

```
lspci
```

should show which card you have (unless you don't know in advance); there are a lot of Intel NIC cards, requiring different drivers.

----------

## The King

it is an ethernet pro 100

all i need to do is to get eth0 to load at boot, it keeps saying no such device.

----------

## dgaffuri

Very strange. With a genkernel installation Intel support should be present. Post the output of

```
dmesg
```

please.

----------

## The King

i don;t feel like typing it all out. this is starting to piss me off. all i need is networking and sound to start automatically. Sound is fine, but everytime i start up i have to manually say

modprobe snd-ens1371

networking works when booting from the install cd. i know it is an intel, when i do an

lspci

it tells me its intel and also says pro 100 in the line. does anyone else have any ideas? netmount does not work and it says 

"eth0: no device found" when booting. i have a router so it is dhcp.

 :Confused: 

thanks

----------

## Kestrel325is

If that's the case, you can add module e100 to /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-<your kernel>

That should get the NIC up on start.

----------

